# scooby doo 2 sucks!



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

just saw this on the tv. god did it blow. cant beleive someone back this crap up with hard cash. sure it was fun the frist time to see scooby c.g.i.ed but damn even that wasn't such a great film!


----------

